# The Old General Stores



## Red Mole (Apr 14, 2015)

I've had my eye on this place for a few months but hadn't got round to going and having a proper look until this past weekend. It proved to be a little treasure trove.
From the outside there isn't much of a clue to it's former use but once inside it quickly became obvious this was an old village store selling a variety of general goods. From the number found inside it looks like they specialised in shoes! 
The remainder of the property is residential with the rear being in very bad condition and a largely empty upstairs with bulging ceilings looking like they're coming down soon. 
Apols for this report being a bit picture heavy but there is just so much to see here! 
I have no history yet but have made a discrete enquiry so hope to learn a bit about it soon. In the meantime I hope you enjoy...


OGS47 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS11 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS09 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS05 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS35 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS41 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS04 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS34 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS29 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS37 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS03 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS08 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS33 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS31 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS22 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS13 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS44 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS17 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS16 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS15 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS14 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS18 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS21 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS19 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS24 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS26 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS27 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS40 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


OGS45 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Apr 14, 2015)

Like...wow! Brill pix.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 14, 2015)

Super mate..can't wait to see it


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2015)

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, what a place...so much stuff in there!...A great find. Thanks


----------



## duke558 (Apr 14, 2015)

Been going past this place for years,in fact I can vaguely remember it open as a shop.
Thanks for showing us the treasures within .
Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't normally like to look around houses, but this place has blown me away! Lots to see here and great photos to boot!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 14, 2015)

What no Cherry Blossom? lovely pics


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 14, 2015)

Fantastic. I love the look of this place. So many good houses in Norfolk!


----------



## Chopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow! This is amazing!! A nice look into the past. Kojakpops!!! Brilliant


----------



## skankypants (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeepers!...that's fantastic!..realy intresting,and great pics.


----------



## jammy (Apr 14, 2015)

WOW, how nice was that!!


----------



## withindelain (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunning mate... Really stunning


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 15, 2015)

What a find, love the place and hope it stays this way. Thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 15, 2015)

Excellent find and report!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2015)

Superb shots and a great find,so much to look at!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 15, 2015)

what a find,thanks.A bit of a date to the abandonment can be sorted by the photo of the till,the half pence coin was taken out of ciculation in December 1984


----------



## Ipcre55 (Apr 15, 2015)

Brilliant pics, so much past history there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 15, 2015)

That's a fantastic old place! Superbly shot Mole! Congrats!


----------



## smiler (Apr 15, 2015)

What a little gold mine of things past, truly wonderful discovery, Many Thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is amazing. Thank you very much indeed for posting.


----------



## johno23 (Apr 16, 2015)

What a fantastic find,a great snapshot of how things used to be.
Nicely photographed,would love to know its history as the place has a real story to tell.


----------



## CovertUrbex (Apr 16, 2015)

Some really nice stuff there, lots of little details! Good job


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 16, 2015)

Great stuff, awesome find..


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys n gals!
If I manage to unearth any of the history of this place I'll share on here.
And as for those Kojakpops - who luvs ya baby?!


----------



## ianitter (Apr 17, 2015)

What a great place, how long do you think it's been left?


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 18, 2015)

Cracking set of pics. Did Ya try a Kojak pop.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 18, 2015)

Cracking set of pics.. Love the old scales.did you try a Kojak pop.


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 18, 2015)

ianitter said:


> What a great place, how long do you think it's been left?




I reckon it was sometime in the 80's that this place was abandoned


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 18, 2015)

Woobar said:


> Cracking set of pics.. Love the old scales.did you try a Kojak pop.



Cheers Woobar - they didn't look very appetising so I gave them a miss!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 19, 2015)

What an ace find, stuffed with loads of coolness.


----------



## duke558 (Apr 19, 2015)

The front window of the shop used to have that orange film over the window so the stock did'nt fade!
I'm sure early-mid 80's is correct for closure,the accomodation may have been lived in longer.


----------



## Dugie (Apr 27, 2015)

What a cracking little place this is, nice photos to as well. Cheers for taking the time to share them with us.

Dugie


----------



## Potter (May 1, 2015)

What a fantastic find.
I had one of those mini pianos - Isle of Wight, 1986


----------



## scribe (May 1, 2015)

Great work, nicely captured.


----------



## Old No.13 (May 7, 2015)

Absolutely amazing, what a fantastic place! How many years untouched??


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 11, 2015)

I thought I was the first one to visit! I will definetly return as It seems I have missed out quite a lot. 10/10!


----------

